# Anyone using a Husqvarna 924HVX?



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

I was looking for a good two-stage thrower under $1K, and saw good reviews on the Husqvarna 924HV, so I ordered one from Lowe's. A couple of days before it was supposed to be delivered, someone called and said the 924HV was discontinued. 
The 924HVX has a 205 cc Briggs & Stratton instead of a 208 cc Snow King. It also has power steering, and now a 1-gallon instead of ½-gal. fuel tank.

Of three reviews on lowes.com, one guy seemed ticked off because of a missing part on the motor on his. (Which leaked gasoline all over his garage. That would have annoyed me badly, too.) The other reviewers seemed pretty happy with theirs.

Does anyone here have a 924HVX, and how's it working out so far? Are there any little quirks I should know about beforehand? A review on another site said the intake on the 924HVX is one of the highest out there, so it might not need drift cutters. The Lowe's rep who called about the 924HV being unavailable told me the tires might not need chains, and reminded me that if I did get chains, to get some that would be higher than the lugs on the ("Snow Hog") tires. I'm glad he mentioned that.
I'm pretty sure I'm going to put a weight bar kit on it.

I hope mine will be delivered Friday afternoon, and be running not long after that. 

Thanks for any tips, and happy new year.


----------

